# Chasing The Flame



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The object is the light the match and then put the flame out with the second shot . This time the match is on a paracord so it is in motion while the followup extinguisher shot is executed . What I did to prepare for this was repetitive extinguisher shots of an already lit match . It calmed the excitement of seeing the flame and having to shoot it out . Lighting matches never gets old . Get out there and try it ! It can be done .


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Bands and Frame? But great shot


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Dude!!!

That's awesome! I love it!! WOW!!

I'm getting back in the shooting groove after a time away. thanks for the show and encouragement!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

WOW! What a shot! Treefork do you have an agreement with Volp? It feels like you two really like to tease us 

Thank you, it's a pleasure to watch!


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Awesome shooting as always!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Gunnar said:


> Bands and Frame? But great shot


The frame is a Pocket Predator Side Shooter and the bands are .03 latex tapers with a Super Sure pouch . Thanks for watching .



LVO said:


> Dude!!!
> 
> That's awesome! I love it!! WOW!!
> 
> I'm getting back in the shooting groove after a time away. thanks for the show and encouragement!


Thanks . Hang a match and go for it !



Tremoside said:


> WOW! What a shot! Treefork do you have an agreement with Volp? It feels like you two really like to tease us
> 
> Thank you, it's a pleasure to watch!


Thanks for watching



Ifab25 said:


> Awesome shooting as always!


Thanks for watching and commenting .

. No teasing but encouraging . A few years ago a match light was thought impossible . Bill Hays went for it and did it . I then knew it was possible and went for it . I took a lot of persistence but I finally did it . Now I knew it wasn't a trick . I then pursued it and it got better over time . The hard part is the matches these days . They don't fire up like the matches of old . I break a lot of heads with no fire but when you think about it , just hitting a match head is a good shot in itself .


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Ever tried to light a Bic? Rubber band the thumb button down and hang a peice of flint overtoP the gas.. just a thought


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Fire!!!! :thumbsup:

Great shooting Mr Treefork!! 

mmmm now it is raining outside......

You are right, the matches are the problem and it is also always harder to find it.

Take care!!

Volp


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Volp said:


> Fire!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Great shooting Mr Treefork!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Volp . I did it with the match vertical this time . Fire burns upward and vertical so it gives more time on the followup shot . I have some videos of the match burning inverted and the rubber tube is on fire and dripping flame to the floor . The fire will not go out with multiple shots and I have to walk up and put the fire out .


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

treefork said:


> Volp said:
> 
> 
> > Fire!!!! :thumbsup:
> ...


Very good advice!! Thanks Treefork!

I experienced it too, perhaps you saw it in the video in this post http://slingshotforum.com/topic/46280-a-natural-from-spain/

the rubber tube was on fire after lit the match.

I saw that you used a nail as a weight to keep the match vertical.

Great shoot I will give a try when the weather will get better. :thumbsup:

Take care and have a good weekend

Volp


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Marty, excellent shooting, Brother!! I'm so glad to see you doing more shooting and videos.

Keep after it, my friend!

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> Marty, excellent shooting, Brother!! I'm so glad to see you doing more shooting and videos.
> 
> Keep after it, my friend!
> 
> Todd


Thanks Todd . I was away from shooting for awhile . Feels good to shoot again .


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great shots! I'll never be tired to watch this kind of video!
Thanks


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Great shots! I'll never be tired to watch this kind of video!
> Thanks


Thanks for watching .


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That is amazing shooting... great video! But you should be wearing a Viking horned helmet and slashing it with a two handed broad sword. I guess 1000 years ago you would have!

Great shootin' amigo... you redefine the word precise.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful shooting, TF. And thanks for the excellent tips.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Marty  You are a fire master


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Wow!!! What a Shot!!!!! Great man!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Chuck Daehler said:


> That is amazing shooting... great video! But you should be wearing a Viking horned helmet and slashing it with a two handed broad sword. I guess 1000 years ago you would have!
> 
> Great shootin' amigo... you redefine the word precise.


Thanks for watching and the comments .


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Like a boss! Nice shooting!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Beautiful shooting, TF. And thanks for the excellent tips.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks Charles. I want every body to experience the thrill of the light .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> Way to go Marty  You are a fire master


Thanks Randy . I'm always changing the position of the match to see if there is a way to get the optimal strike .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

grappo73 said:


> Wow!!! What a Shot!!!!! Great man!!


Thanks . It is a thrill to do this one .


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: I have convinced me !! will be my next goal, I'll kill cans :king:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Like a boss! Nice shooting!


Thanks for watching and commenting .



alfshooter said:


> :bowdown: I have convinced me !! will be my next goal, I'll kill cans :king:


Go for it alfshooter !


----------

